# Major Audio Problems with the 622 Vip Receiver - Dish Network



## IneedHelp

Im surprised that no one on this website has acknowledged this problem as of yet, or has offered any kind of solution. When I called dish and asked about it, they said “they are aware of this problem, it is a software issue, and they are working to correct it”

For the record, I’ve been hearing that for a month now, and out of all honesty, I am ready to go back to the 921, that worked totally fine. 

Also, this is my second 622, and the problem still exists, and YES, I even had a technician come out to my home and he verified it is NOT my connections, it is definitely a problem with the receiver that is software related..

Here are the problems I am currently having:

1. Audio going in and out. (happens BOTH on HD & SD channels)
You watch a program, and you know the person is saying “I have go outside and wash the car. However, what you actually hear is “ I have --- and ---wash ---car. After a while of listening to that you want to throw the thing out the window!

2. Every time, (and I do mean 100% of the time) when I shut off the receiver, if I turn it back on the next day, or 5 minutes later there is NO SOUND AT ALL! I have to get up and reset the box. Again, this happens all the time!

3. VIDEO freezing and moving. Kind of like slo-mo. Doesn’t happen often but when it does, again, reset. This box sucks, and I would love to either ..
a.	Get back a 921 and loose some channels but at least it will work

Please….can anyone help me and is anyone who is reading this having a similar problem with their 622? I got the 622 back in early feb…and Im fed up and ready to go to Direct TV can anyone help me!!!!!


----------



## Ken Green

IneedHelp said:


> Im surprised that no one on this website has acknowledged this problem as of yet, or has offered any kind of solution. When I called dish and asked about it, they said "they are aware of this problem, it is a software issue, and they are working to correct it"


In fact, yes, these are known issues, and have been very well documented here.
I only went back to March 7th, but there were early adopter reports back in Feb.
Dish has known about it for some time, and has been working on the fix(s).
Perhaps the next s/w release.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55023
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54596
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54319


----------



## sunfire01

just skip back to fix the audio dropouts and video skipping until a fix is out


----------



## abricko

Well with your whopping 2 posts (sorry not trying to rub it in, there's nothing wrong with being a newbie) I can see you've not spent much time here or at the other forum (satelliteguys.us)... these MAJOR audio issues you're dealing with are very well known and many of us have the same issues. Also most of the issues you've mentioned have been with the receiver since it's come out...

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/622sw.htmone here's a good reference (and probably the best to start with)

You've also forgot to mention that there's audio sync issues with OTA channels... 
...so you're not alone and unfortunately the dish techs are right, there's not much that can be done (skip back or pause which will allow your receiver to no longer be in live mode OR reboot by holding the front receiver's power button in for 5 seconds, either will be a temp fix for the missing DD audio) until they release a software update...

we're all in the same boat, we've all paid the same price and given up time putting up with these bugs, though, keep in mind you're an early adopter and there are always bugs when in this territory... but (IMHO) it beats the alternatives: super limited HD-DVRs / high rates with most cable companies, if you're lucky you can get fios but their dvr still leaves much to be desired, D*'s dated HD TIVO (even still, far superior UI software) which will be replaced by their generic post tivo (generic) dvr, the sony DVR which only deals with OTA / (basic) CABLE CARD or you can use the SD TIVO and suffer with the the trade off of having the best UI / scheduling software with a horrible soft picture...

again, don't blame the board, we're on your side man, if we could fix it we would!



IneedHelp said:


> Im surprised that no one on this website has acknowledged this problem as of yet, or has offered any kind of solution. When I called dish and asked about it, they said "they are aware of this problem, it is a software issue, and they are working to correct it"
> 
> For the record, I've been hearing that for a month now, and out of all honesty, I am ready to go back to the 921, that worked totally fine.
> 
> Also, this is my second 622, and the problem still exists, and YES, I even had a technician come out to my home and he verified it is NOT my connections, it is definitely a problem with the receiver that is software related..
> 
> Here are the problems I am currently having:
> 
> 1. Audio going in and out. (happens BOTH on HD & SD channels)
> You watch a program, and you know the person is saying "I have go outside and wash the car. However, what you actually hear is " I have --- and ---wash ---car. After a while of listening to that you want to throw the thing out the window!
> 
> 2. Every time, (and I do mean 100% of the time) when I shut off the receiver, if I turn it back on the next day, or 5 minutes later there is NO SOUND AT ALL! I have to get up and reset the box. Again, this happens all the time!
> 
> 3. VIDEO freezing and moving. Kind of like slo-mo. Doesn't happen often but when it does, again, reset. This box sucks, and I would love to either ..
> a.	Get back a 921 and loose some channels but at least it will work
> b.	If someone whos reading this and lives in the long island ny area AND knows how to hack this box and fix this problem, Ill pay you $$$.
> 
> Please&#8230;.can anyone help me and is anyone who is reading this having a similar problem with their 622? I got the 622 back in early feb&#8230;and Im fed up and ready to go to Direct TV can anyone help me!!!!!


----------



## tedb3rd

I'll tell you how to get a response: Call in to the next Charlie Chat or Tech Forum, demand an explanation on the air, and then ask what sort of reimbursement we're all going to get. We're paying for a service that's not being delivered as promised... What happens in any other sort of business when that happens?

You're right, it is getting frustrating.

On lighter note, this proves that Dish did not steal the DVR stuff from TiVo because TiVo actually works! :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok.. I needHelp. First of :welcome_s. As other has suggested there are a lot of threads in this forum discussing audio issues. Seems to be the biggest area that Dish needs to address with the 622. From the posts I have read it does seem to be installation dependent or might be related at the box level. Some people are not having any audio issues while others are having more than the share. 

I do find it funny that the tech declares your issue software related. he might be right but given your symptoms I am not sure. The one that sticks out is no Audio 100% of the them when you take the unit out of stand by. 

To be of an assistence though.. We need to know more about your set up. What are you connections. Are you using Optical, RCA, or HDMI for audio? What is your DD set to? etc. 

Couple things you might want to try. Set your DD to PCM only and see if your audio issues go away. There is also a seeting for syncing. Trying changing that. Some have reported that has helped the situation. 

So provide us some details and hopefully we can provide some input and maybe find a work around to minimize the impact. You also might have a bad box so that is something else to consider. 

Also.. I removed your hack request. we don't allow hack talk here and we try and keep posts in the support forums constructive. Rock throwing is not allowed so keep that in mind as you post your experience.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Audio issues=yes
Major audio issues=no

Dish is *very much* aware of the issues right now. I would expect some fixes either this week or next. Is it a pain, yes, but they are being as proactive as possible to resolve issues before releasing any updates. Give it a little more time and audio threads should be a thing of the past.


----------



## DesertBum

Don't know if it helps or not? I too was ready to throw mine through the window, except it was going to be Charlies window. Then stumbled on something last night. The skip, pause, yadda yadda yadda's weren't doing anything for me. 

I'm using HDMI/HDMI connection. If I have it set to single mode the reciever is nothing but a boat anchor, but if I switch it to dual mode I am living the good life. I don't have any explanation as of yet, but right now if it works don't mess with it and it is working for me. 

I have 1 tv connected to tv1 on the 622 nothing connected to tv2. Everytime I switch back to single mode the drops start and they are terrible. Back to dual mode and its magic. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I'll try it in dual mode and see if anything changes. First I am going to change the pcm back to pcm/dolby digital sound and see if I suffer any drop outs. That will be the first test to see if dual mode works. If it does I will post back . 

You know now that I think of it , my second 622 has always been in dual mode and I have seen no cases of the drop outs or the video stutters or the screeching black screen of death. The second receiver is not used as much as my 622 on my main hd tv , so I thought that was why I didn't see any problems. My son in his room and my wife use the second 622 so it is only light viewing . 

Maybe putting it in dual mode is the fix , untill the software is fixed.


----------



## airpolgas

I was about to start a new thread to ask you guys to try something, but good thing I found this one, because it relates to the audio issue.

I've noticed that this:


> 1. Audio going in and out. (happens BOTH on HD & SD channels)You watch a program, and you know the person is saying "I have go outside and wash the car. However, what you actually hear is " I have --- and ---wash ---car. After a while of listening to that you want to throw the thing out the window!


happens when I skip forward a couple of times. When I watch a show, I don't FF thru the commercials. Instead, I press the skip forward buttons about 8 times in very quick sucession, and then maybe the skip back if I overshoot the show.

I notice that after the said skip session, that the audio will do it's own skipping. The skipping will go on, at least in my case, for about a minute or so, but it's not so bad as to miss the dialogue. It is bad if you're trying to watch Idol, because singing and talking are two different things.

I also noticed that after a bunch of skip forwards and backwards, my live feed won't have any sound at all. I can restore the sound if I skip back once.

So give it a go, and post here if you get the same results. It might just help the programmers.

1) Reset 622
2) watch a show, any show that you can use the ski button.
3) skip forward really fast, like 10 times within 2 seconds.
4) see if you have the audio skips.
5) repeat 2-4 for about 10 minutes and check to see if your live feed has no audio.


----------



## IneedHelp

You gota read this!! I called up Dish and told them...lookit, Im ready to go to Direct TV if you dont fix this issue. Eventually, I got to the executive branch. I spoke to some top person who played the "micheal Brown katrina Syndrome" meaning, he claimed he never heard of this audio-video problem with the 622, and was planning on looking into it further. I was shocked and stunned! Man..here this guy is a top captin and has no idea what the heck is going on amazing. 

To answer some of your questions...
I originally had it hooked up the regular way, meaning red-green-blue to red-green-blue w/audio and had the problems. I then bought an hdmi cable ($100, which was ridiculous) and Im still having the same problems. I even tried hdmi with 2 audio cables as well..still, same problem. 

I gave Dish network till April 1, then Im going. Im not gonna wait a year for them to get the bugs out. Thats pathetic. 

Now..does anybody have direct tv hd duel tuner dvr and are they having similiar problems or does it work just dandy? I also found out that panasonic makes some of there receivers, Im hoping that they also make there hd-dvr receivers because then I might definitely switch.

I may also try what someone told me in this thread about changing the 622 to duel mode, but wont that affect my recording capability? Also..does anyone have an ACTUAL DATE as to when the software fix will be released?

Please keep helping me!
thanks
Gary


----------



## Jeff McClellan

And your point is? Actual date=soon.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish

I spoke with an engineer at Holland Electronics, he told me Tuesday that a dish engineer had told him they have a fix for these issues in place. Let's hope this software download fix indeed solves these audio issues and doesn't create further problems.


----------



## DAG

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Maybe putting it in dual mode is the fix , untill the software is fixed.


Nope. My first unit screeched and blacked out in dual mode and my second unit no longer does that, but still has the video stutters and audio dropouts as well as periods of time needing skip back to get sound. I don't use single mode at all.


----------



## voripteth

I got an e-mail from a Dish engineer who claimed they are still working with the sound chip manufacturer to solve the problem but they hope to have it resolved "soon".

I read somewhere that an update was coming this Friday?


----------



## tomcrown1

voripteth said:


> I got an e-mail from a Dish engineer who claimed they are still working with the sound chip manufacturer to solve the problem but they hope to have it resolved "soon".
> 
> I read somewhere that an update was coming this Friday?


If your E-mail is correct I doubt that an update will be today. It is more liklely to be a month from now. I expect that an update should be giving at the next tech chat on when the upgrade will be available.


----------



## sdlsaginaw

I've been lucky, only had it occur recently on a recorded episode of American Chopper from Discovery HD. My setup is HDMI to TV, optical to amp, single mode, sync audio to HD.

Observation; audio would drop every few seconds and "digital" would blink on amp indicating no optical sync at all. Each time audio would come back there would be a slight glitch in a part of the picture as well. Appears to have been recorded this way as I could replay the problem.

My signals aren't great (85/85/60) on (110,119,129) but this is the first audio issue I've had. This 622 certainly recovers MUCH better than my 811 from signal problems. The 622 occasionally gets brief pixelation on HD but it's quickly gone. The 811 picture would freeze, then go into a 2-frames-per-second mode. I'd have to switch stations to get it to recover, very annoying.


----------



## Cokeswigga

I'm getting upset with my 622, 

the audio dropouts are occuring on my satellite HD RECORDINGS as well.

They however are NOT occuring on OTA channels

I liked it better when my receiver was just making ticking noises, at least I could still watch a show and not have to guess what people are saying.


----------



## Ron Barry

IneedHelp said:


> You gota read this!! I called up Dish and told them...lookit, Im ready to go to Direct TV if you dont fix this issue. Eventually, I got to the executive branch. I spoke to some top person who played the "micheal Brown katrina Syndrome" meaning, he claimed he never heard of this audio-video problem with the 622, and was planning on looking into it further. I was shocked and stunned! Man..here this guy is a top captin and has no idea what the heck is going on amazing.
> 
> To answer some of your questions...
> I originally had it hooked up the regular way, meaning red-green-blue to red-green-blue w/audio and had the problems. I then bought an hdmi cable ($100, which was ridiculous) and Im still having the same problems. I even tried hdmi with 2 audio cables as well..still, same problem.
> 
> I gave Dish network till April 1, then Im going. Im not gonna wait a year for them to get the bugs out. Thats pathetic.
> 
> Now..does anybody have direct tv hd duel tuner dvr and are they having similiar problems or does it work just dandy? I also found out that panasonic makes some of there receivers, Im hoping that they also make there hd-dvr receivers because then I might definitely switch.
> 
> I may also try what someone told me in this thread about changing the 622 to duel mode, but wont that affect my recording capability? Also..does anyone have an ACTUAL DATE as to when the software fix will be released?
> 
> Please keep helping me!
> thanks
> Gary


I am assuming Gary that you have this hooked up to a Regular TV and not a home theater? You say you have audio hooked up with component. Is the Audio through the RCA jack? I would avoid getting audio through HDMI, I have seen a lot of posts regarding issues there. What is your Dolby settings at? what is your lypsync settting at? (have you tried toggling). Does this only happen on certain types of channels or are you seeing this accross the board?

What is your TV model? (Be curious if anyone else has it and is not having issues... if this is the case it should point to a bad box).

As for the DirecTV questions... I would direct those in the DirectTV area. Lets not turn this into a comparision thread and keep the focus on minimizing impact. We know that there are some audio issues being worked out so the best we can do is play around with the settings of your box and hope to minimize the exposure of issues you are having or possible come to a conclusion you have a lemon.


----------



## skip

Just for another view point;

I have had the 622 for 3-4 weeks now and have never had an audio drop-out.
I am using component to the TV and Optical to my amp with the TV volume down/out.
The only problem I have ever had was a reboot minutes after installing OTA and accessing a low signal station. I have since removed the few low signal OTA and not had a problem since.

Hope the upcoming patches help in your situations.
>>Skip


----------



## ChuckA

I agree with what Skip says, but I do use HDMI without problems. I suspect there are a lot us using HDMI audio and not having problems with it so I don't think HDMI is the cause of all the audio problems that are being reported and would not recommend anyone stay away from it more than any other type of connection.


----------



## DAG

skip said:


> Just for another view point;
> 
> I have had the 622 for 3-4 weeks now and have never had an audio drop-out.
> I am using component to the TV and Optical to my amp with the TV volume down/out.
> The only problem I have ever had was a reboot minutes after installing OTA and accessing a low signal station. I have since removed the few low signal OTA and not had a problem since.
> 
> Hope the upcoming patches help in your situations.
> >>Skip


Same setup here, component and digital to audio system, but I get audio dropouts, occasional audio silence totally that is fixed by a backwards skip or two, and video stuttering.


----------



## IneedHelp

First, thank you to everyone trying to help. Ill try my best to answer your questions, but before I do that, someone here posted that they think there is going to be some kind of fix for these problems this friday. Id like to know who this person is and the source that they have. Who ever said that, that was the first real answer Ive gotten. In any event, let me continue.
Ive played around with the settings. Ive played around with the connections. Bottom line, its a software issue. So lets all try to focus more on when this software fix is comming out. IF each and everyone of us try to get a hold of our sources, then I think we can get that fix a lot sooner... yes?

Gary


----------



## voripteth

My audio dropouts occur every few seconds while on HDMI. If I use my optical TOSlink to my surround sound I hardly have any problems. Unfortunately it's cumbersome to use the surround sound since I have to constantly adjust the volume from channel to channel.


----------



## tomcrown1

IneedHelp said:


> First, thank you to everyone trying to help. Ill try my best to answer your questions, but before I do that, someone here posted that they think there is going to be some kind of fix for these problems this friday. Id like to know who this person is and the source that they have. Who ever said that, that was the first real answer Ive gotten. In any event, let me continue.
> Ive played around with the settings. Ive played around with the connections. Bottom line, its a software issue. So lets all try to focus more on when this software fix is comming out. IF each and everyone of us try to get a hold of our sources, then I think we can get that fix a lot sooner... yes?
> 
> Gary


This was posted by someone who said he was told by a Dish tech support person that an update will be out by friday. Another person posted that he got an E-Mail that dish is working with the chipmaker in order to solve the audio problem. I believe that an update is at least a month away.


----------



## Ron Barry

IneedHelp said:


> First, thank you to everyone trying to help. Ill try my best to answer your questions, but before I do that, someone here posted that they think there is going to be some kind of fix for these problems this friday. Id like to know who this person is and the source that they have. Who ever said that, that was the first real answer Ive gotten. In any event, let me continue.
> Ive played around with the settings. Ive played around with the connections. Bottom line, its a software issue. So lets all try to focus more on when this software fix is comming out. IF each and everyone of us try to get a hold of our sources, then I think we can get that fix a lot sooner... yes?
> 
> Gary


Software updates are almost never firm dates. Usually when posted here I personally consider these dates as soft dates. Any software release is subjet to last minute defects being found by both the development team and the beta test team. Given this information comes second hand from a tech support person I would personally take it with a grain of salt. Great if it happens on Friday, but no reason to get upset if it does not. (Read as No commitment to a Friday release has been made).

As for focusing on when the software fix will appear. We as a group do not have any influence on this process and this is how it should be. Getting hold of our sources and bugging them will not make a release occur sooner. What we should hope for and I am pretty sure this is occuring from reading the posts related to audio issues is that Dish is working hard to address these issues and will release an update when they feel they have made enough progress in this area to warrent it.

Personally I see our purpose as a group is to provide feedback, work arounds, and any general experiences so that Dish can come here, read, and get a pulse of what the power users are seeing. I can assure you that our voices do get heard. I am sure the fact that a lion share of the threads here are audio related is enough of an indication where their focus should be and I would be suprised if the engineer team is not focusing on these issue.

Does this mean the next update will fix all audio related problems? perhaps but my guess from a software perspective is that they will address the issues they can reproduce reliable and get a fix out and then see what additional issues are reported. Kinda of clearing the forest a bit so you can see the trees.

As others have voiced. Hopefully the update will come soon for those affected, but on the other note the update should come when it is ready and not rushed out.


----------



## IneedHelp

I respectfully disagree with you. Reading this alone I dont think will help. When people start getting phone calls that is when things begin to happen. When people being to say to dish, "fix this or we walk" thats when things begin to work. Money is what its about and anyone who says differently is just lying to themselves. This is because the last thing dish wants is to start loosing customers due to there frustrations. 

You say also that they dont want to rush things out before there ready. Well, you have to take into consideration that they already achived this goal by putting out a receiver before it was thoroughly tested correcT? If they had done that, we wouldnt now be in this predicament. 

I therefore ask all those who are reading this and who feel as frusterated as I do, to call your sources and start demanding a fix to this problem. As I stated earlier on one of my posts, I spoke to a high raking rep who wasnt even aware of this issue. So, no, our posts here are not enough Im afraid, a phone call or two will defintily help. I cant do it all by myself people, I need your help. Tell dish that they need to zap us that software fix, or we walk!

Gary


----------



## ChuckA

Gary, it's obvious you have never been involved in resolving software problems. You talk like some of the management and customers I have worked for in the past, when there is a problem to be fixed. As a 30 year software developer I can tell you that yelling at the software or applying additional pressure to the developers that are already working as hard as they can to resolve issues, only hurts the effort. Believe me, you don't want the new release until they are ready to release it. Rushing something out that is not ready will only make matters worse and could disable the box entirely. Please let them do their work and hopefully we will all get a worth while update.

EDIT: That being said, it looks like L356 is scheduled for tomorrow: 

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Ditto on everything Ron said. All is heard. What kills me is this equating software over hardware. The 622 is a great unit that is going to get better. Software is a issue that can be addressed and corrected. All of this, are issues that can effect any use of equipment with software. So yes, I agree, Youneedhelp, but to say a software issue will make you walk, well, no offense, but what size of tennis shoes do you wear?


----------



## Ron Barry

IneedHelp said:


> I respectfully disagree with you. Reading this alone I dont think will help. When people start getting phone calls that is when things begin to happen. When people being to say to dish, "fix this or we walk" thats when things begin to work. Money is what its about and anyone who says differently is just lying to themselves. This is because the last thing dish wants is to start loosing customers due to there frustrations.
> 
> You say also that they dont want to rush things out before there ready. Well, you have to take into consideration that they already achived this goal by putting out a receiver before it was thoroughly tested correcT? If they had done that, we wouldnt now be in this predicament.
> 
> I therefore ask all those who are reading this and who feel as frusterated as I do, to call your sources and start demanding a fix to this problem. As I stated earlier on one of my posts, I spoke to a high raking rep who wasnt even aware of this issue. So, no, our posts here are not enough Im afraid, a phone call or two will defintily help. I cant do it all by myself people, I need your help. Tell dish that they need to zap us that software fix, or we walk!
> 
> Gary


Well you can disagree with me if you like. Nothing wrong with that. However, I believe ChuckA echoes my points. I am also a Software Engineer and I have seen what happens when you rush a release due to external pressure. Yes money does talk, but software development and trouble shooting is not something that you can say things like "Fix it now" and have a software engineer go into a room and come out with the fix in an hour. We are talking about a complicated piece of equiement with a lot going on in it. Which brings me to next paragraph....

As to thoroughly testing, well if everyone was having audio issues I would agree. Fact is we have seen posts to the contrary. Yes the audio issues are definitely being seen by a lot of users. Given this box outputs a number of different ways, HDMI, RCA, COAX, and Optical and the fact that it has two modes to operate makes for a lot of combinations. On top, you have the added variable of new HD local feeds being feed into the box that from reports are actually MPEG4.

As I said when the 622 was being released, This is a huge paradigm shift and a lot of variables are in the mix. There are going to be bumps on the road and it will take some time to shake things out. The 622 has been out for a couple of months and from the reports I have read it has made some good progress in improving the software. I expect it to continue and I do plan on ordering mine come April 1st.

As to the release appearing on the portal for Friday. Just want you to know that the portal has not been the most accurate of sources so don't be suprised if it does not happen.

As for calling... You are ofcourse welcome to, but I personally feel that you will be wasting your time and Dish's if all the call is for is to say "fix the dang audio or I am out of here". If would be different if there was no evidence that Dish was working to address the issues, but this is not the case. This type of call serves no purpose because it lacks details and even if it made it to engineering it gives them nothing to work with.

Yes maybe if the call center was flooded with these type of calls it would heat things up, but as ChuckA so clearly put it "We would most likely not like the software that was rushed out because of external pressure." We know that Dish is aware of audio problems and from the last release that contained audio fixes I would say they are working towards addressing them.

My opinion... Give them time to work them out. Looks like we might be getting an update soon here so I would personally say hold off and see what the new release brings.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Good post Ron, I will drink to that one.


----------



## tomcrown1

Ron I whole heartly agree. I believe that L355 was rushed. It seemed to have created more problems then it solved. If I remeber the problem with the L245 was that some folks had reboot problems. Then the L355 came out and all sort of folks start having audio problems. The L355 was rushed, I hope for the users of Vip622 that the L356 was not rushed and does indeed fix the problem.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

well, at least fix the majority of problems. I have never seen a released that walked on water. Have you?


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok. guys.. enough off-topic conversation. I removed the off-topic TIVO talk since we are in the 622 support forum.


----------



## IneedHelp

Here are the facts:

Around the first of Feb. I ordered the 622. I was one of the first in NY to aquire it. I spend 300 bucks. Nothing but problems. 

I had only purchased the 921 about 6 months earlier. No one ever told me anything about the 622. I spent 575 for the 921, now I spend an additional 300. 

yes, I could have waited till April 1, but I trusted dish. 

Since then Ive had nothing but problems....

People say here that dish is aware of the issue. Really? Remember I posted the fact that I called dish and spoke to a "higher up" who didnt know anything about the problem? he was either leing or honestly un-aware. 

In any event. what none of you understand and what you keep repeating is..."you have to wait, you dont want them to rush anything" again.. THEY ALREADY DID THAT! Lets be honest. THey should have never released the 622 with the problems it had. Even if it took a year of testing, they should have done that BEFORE releasing it yes? 

Now.. I watched the Charlie chat and he nor his companion made any mention of this at all. 

You are all paying for a service that they arent providing dont you all see that? 

so go ahead pay. Im sorry if Im upset but I had to re-boot my system today because of no volume when I turned it on. So much for software upgrades...

Gary


----------



## Ron Barry

Gary, 

Just because we come from different points of view does not mean we don't read your post. As to releasing too early, there are a number of philosophies when to release and a number of approaches to take. Each with its own benefits and downsides. 

I understand your point and i understand your frustration. It is very common for people that are having issues to project the level of frustration on the userbase as a whole and it may or may not be accurate. 

As to Dish being aware of the issues, You mention someone inside Dish. Was he part of the engineering orginization? Dish is a huge company and not all employees know the details of issues with each product. Information in large companies tend to move slowly and what is important is that the people who are responsible for the deliver of the product are aware of the issues. It would be nice if support was kept fully in the loop, but depending on the orginization it may not be the case. Experience has shown that in a number of instances it has not been with Dish. 

As to "Not rushing" comments. Sorry, but we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. From experience, was the 622 rushed out or not is a subjective opinion that to actually make any reasonable guess would require having exposure to a lot more data than this forum and others provides. 

Ok... I have made my points and I believe you have made yours. This is turning into to much of a rant. I am moving this thread out of the support area and into the HD area. If it turns more into support type discussions I will move it back in. Until then it is better off here so your other non support related issues can discussed with less worry on support forum violations.


----------



## IneedHelp

Does anyone know? I mean REALLY know when the next software update is?


Gary


----------



## liferules

IneedHelp said:


> Does anyone know? I mean REALLY know when the next software update is?
> 
> Gary


Yesterday.

click here


----------



## jgurley

Any reports on the effect of L356 on the problems talked about here? I was scheduled to to be released this past Friday.


----------



## Ron Barry

Look here jgurley..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55715


----------



## IneedHelp

Received software update, and the 622 does work better... BUT..,....


Has anyone noticed when you skip forward, or back, a, well, how can I describe it... the audio makes a "drumroll sound" like very very fast audio skipping. It only happens when you skip forward or back, like through a commerical. Does anyone hear this sound when they do this?



Gary


----------



## voripteth

IneedHelp said:


> Has anyone noticed when you skip forward, or back, a, well, how can I describe it... the audio makes a "drumroll sound" like very very fast audio skipping.


I do hear this from time to time. Back with L355 it happened in the middle of normal playback. Now I only hear it when I skip forward.

Chalk that one up to much better but not quite fixed yet.


----------



## IneedHelp

Another problem I noticed was not only the drumroll skipping sounds, also, now, for some reason, there are much more video problems then there were before...freezing, and slo-mo like pictures where I have to reset the system. 
still also many audio sync problems as well.

So, I called up dish, and finally, they agreed to send me back my 921. I think the lesson I learned at this point is to wait at least 1 year before jumping into the new technology so they can work out all the kinks and bugs.

I still believe that those kinks and bugs should be worked out BEFORE you launch a new receiver, but thats just my opinion, and Im entiteled to it 

I still have a vip211 downstairs, so I can still watch any of the new hd channels with no problems (so far thank g-d, knock on wood, zero problems with the 211)
just cant record.

I appreciate all the help here everyone as given me. However, if there are problems with the 921, im going to direct and thats that LOL

take care everybody!!


----------

